# Home Security Systems/Services



## Hillclimb (Jun 1, 2015)

In the market for a home security system. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations or experiences they'd like to share? Maybe some good/bad companies, or experiences with DIY systems+ pay a company for basic monitoring services.

I bought a duplex/condo unit, and work with my neighbor. The neighborhood is fairly new, and very saturated with service members. Most of them appear to have ADT. 

I'm considering Protection1 and ADT services. There have been a even mix of reviews, ranging anywhere from gripes about the turnover on canceling their services, to servicing times on their systems, and upcosts with Protection1 being able to raise their prices after a year with only giving you a 30 day notice.

The packages are similar with Pro1 at 37.99/mo, and ADT at 47.99/mo if I remember correctly:

3 entry sensors (garage, front door, sliding back door)
All ground level windows
Glass break detection on back door
Fire fighter alarms 

I appreciate any advice or experiences.

-HC


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you looked at a company that offers month to month?

I had ADT for years and they would not allow me to cancel, kept refusing to send me the forms needed to cancel the service.
I no longer have ADT, and will not do business with them for that reason.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 2, 2015)

I looked at ADT.

I went with a local security provider, for a multiple of reasons.

No concerns about going local.

I know some folks go DIY w/ an old computer and bunch of sensors and cameras, as well.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 2, 2015)

We use Vivint. Could not be happier - multiple door sensors, glass break, and an iPhone app that lets you control everything - including monitor the cameras. Been with them for years. About $50/month.


----------



## Beagle (Jun 4, 2015)

Make sure to check out the video quality before buying.

My biggest issues with any camera system is their low resolution quality.  There are 4k quality cameras now.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 4, 2015)

What are you trying to achieve with your security system?


----------

